# Coughing until vomiting?



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

We have all been sick for this past week. It started with my ex.... he has been coughing for at least a week, but I assumed it was because he smokes (all outside, in case you're wondering). So.... he's had a lingering cough for a week... then dd and I get sick.

Symptoms:
Mild fever (only really noticeable one day)
Coughing with a lot of phlegm (myself and dd)
Sore throat in the very beginning, and getting a bit worse now
dd coughs until she vomits sometimes.







... it happened three times just now. She has been vomiting more than usual too.

So, what is this? Could it be whooping cough?







I have not necessarily noticed a whooping sound.....

It's been at least a week and we're still coughing. I've been having coughing fits, but they do end eventually. Neither dd or I seem to cough until unable to breathe. She has not turned colours or anything. o.o

We are new to the area (although we've been here 7 months now), and dd does not have a pediatrician. I only recently was able to get insurance for her, so now is the time to find one. My point is -- its going to take some searching (and hopefully a recommendation) because I know that we NEED a doctor that supports no-vaxing.......... especially if this is whooping cough!!!!







:

So, I'll try to get her to a Dr if necessary, but I am hoping thats not the case. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t081000.asp

you might want to read that.

my ds has a cold. something is going around here. we all have colds actually. he vomited some mucous the other day and feels a lot better. i would keep a close eye to her. i think the link gives guidelines of when to take them in to the dr. as long as they can breathe and don't have an infection, i think you are ok to wait it out.

someone on this board said that whooping cough is mainly a summer time disease.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you! It sounds like she probably just has a regular cold...


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I just went through thinking my ds2 might have WC. He didn't. His fever was just way to high for it.
Although he did have the cough with the gasping and then the vomiting. DD followed but no fever. Then a week later ds1, ds2, dd and myself all had the stomach bug...
So, I would say it's a virus of some sort. S

tandard sick child care is in order. I use the old old school philosophy of keep warm, don't medicate, don't chill, rest, lay low, feed a cold, starve a fever, drink plenty, get vit C, cod liver oil and probiotics in them, fever or cold.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds like a similar bug as what we all had last week. If I remember right you are in Portland (I swear I'm not a stalker







, I remember that you are friends with mamajessica and thats where she lives) and I've heard there is some awful bug going around this whole area. DD was sick for over a week that included that nasty cough where she would sometimes vomit or gag







Same symptoms exactly as you described , only I had horrible sinus/ear congestion also. It was one of those viruses that just knocks you down and stomps on you







Luckily it wasn't anything serious and did eventually go away without needing to take dd into the ped. I actually thought about taking her into Urgent Care if she wasn't better by Sunday because she'd been so sick all week, but she was better







Lots of water and vitamin C! Hope you all get better soon, that was a nasty bug!


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Sounds like what we have. We are in Eastern WA and it has been going around here for over a month. Two of the kids in my dd's school have ended up in the hospital with pnemonia







. I have been running the humidifier with eucalyptis in it and giving massive doses of Vit C. It seems to help.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

gosh, i'm in the southeast and that sounds like what we've all had, too. dd2 who was a big spitter as an infant did the coughing until vomiting, but she's done that before. dd1 didn't, but she doesn't have the strong gag reflex dd2 does. wonder if there's some country-wide virus out now.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Uh-huh! Yup. We have it, too. And we're in MICHIGAN! The wonder of airplane travel...it's amazing how germs travel along, too! Both my kids had fevers. My ds coughed until he vomited every night for a week. Literally. Started to run out of blankets 'cause I couldn't keep up with the laundry. I spent at least half of every night on the ceramic floor in the bathroom with the water running hot until it ran out, then staying until the steam went away. Then, dd got pneumonia (has asthma, so every nasty cold, chest cold or not ends up in her chest...and the nasty ones end up giving her pneumonia). This cough is really phlegmy in ds, and now that the pneumonia is breaking up is the same in dd. Cool mist vaporizer helps as long as there are no dust mite allergies (we do have them), in which case, spend time sleeping on your bathroom floor with the shower running. It works wonders for their cough (no so much for your aching bones, though...ahh to be young again!) .

I caught it, too, the other night, but mine was going into my deep chest (also have asthma), and was already a bloody sinus infection. As I have kids who are still sick and I can't just go to bed and fight a sinus infection and hope that I don't get pneumonia, too, I took antibiotics (sometimes drugs are a good thing), and feel significantly better after about 36 hours.

So, no, I don't think it's whooping cough. Just a really NASTY cold that is apparently going around EVERYWHERE! Good luck. It's been a long haul for us, and it's not quite over yet!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

y'know i have a sinus infection from this crud, too. got my antibiotics today after trying to fight it off for a week. grrrr.

our crud involved a high fever for a week for dd2 and a weird off again on again fever with dd1 with copious snot some green from her and not as much snot from dd2. dh and i both had fevers, too. dd1 started it off with a bad bad cough that i was worried about being pneumonia, but she didn't feel bad until the two days she had the fever which were a monday and the following friday. the rest of the time she felt fine. i felt like crud when i had the fever and still feel about 80%. going to take my abx now.

hope everybody else feels better soon.


----------



## Calvin'sMummy (Sep 20, 2005)

Same thing here and we are in the metro DC area. DS woke up Sunday night vomiting and that lasted until 4 pm the next day. We thought we were done and DS even seemed to feel better until today. He lost energy and vomited tonight again after making it over 24 hours without. He is a little warm but not much. Two of my colleagues' children have same thing. One called the doctor and was told 75% of the calls they are getting today are for the same thing, a gastrointestinal thing that causes vomiting generally from 12 to 72 hours.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

oy, we're sick too... ds started his last round of teething 3 weeks ago. turned into a snotty nose the next day. then a few days later, he started this junky cough. then we had a few days of frothy poopy diapers. went to the doc for the cold symptoms, and to get the ears checked out. forgot to mention the poop issues. doc said the cold symptoms were just a virus and ears/chest were clear. nasty poop continued for another 2-3 days after that. along with the cough. now we're a week after poop issues resolved themselves and we're still both coughing - i've got that winded feeling every so often (especially at night). over the weekend i noticed ds had goopy morning eyes - he usually gets this when he gets a cold. this morning, i woke up with goopy PINK eyes. blah. dh is getting pissy now coz he woke up this morning with a sore throat. we're ready to buy shares in the ascorbate companies though it doesn't seem like it is doing any good.

for us it gets worse. dh and i work in the same research center where we've been dealing with a mild chlorine contamination of the air. the building has a cooling tower to which they add some chlorine compound to reduce the risk of legionella. cooling tower is adjacent to the air intake for our office which is in the basement. did i mention that chlorine is heavy and settles in low-lying spaces? most of our cold symptoms are also similar to symptoms of low-level chronic chlorine exposure. so i'm sure that MY cold is lingering becuase of the nasty air at work. i just wish ds could kick this cold so that his lil immune system is better equipped to deal with the next nasty germ that floats into daycare.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Oi.... I've been hearing EVERYWHERE today that everyone is sick... wow. At least I can feel that it is probably not whooping cough.... thats a relief.

I just made a post in the toddler forum...... dd's diapers have been full of BRIGHT yellow poop. As in.... not even the slightest bit of brown -- YELLOW. And so disgusting.







Is this linked to the cold? She didn't have poop like this when she was MORE sick... she actually is improving at this point. She seems pretty good today.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

DD and I both for some reason if we cough to hard for to long we throw up.

Its just the way we are, not whatever is making us cough.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Okay, so here in Pa we have it too. Or shold i clarify- the kids do -- me not getting it-- no way, cant do that.
so, here is my son last two or three nights coughing so hard i think he wants his lung out and it drives me nuts...! - I remember that cough as a kid- and finally He vomits and i'm thinking maybe he coughed too hard. But then he seems so much better in a way right after that. The stuff that came up was kinda tan and I bet/think there might have been something like heavy mucous (sorry if tmi) in there and im thinking " does it come from the lungs or is it a mixture of both stomach and lung stuff that gets pushed up?

anyway sorry but im curious and i want him better-- (like im going to control any of this







)

Oh and yes i agrree the shower is the best. Thats the only way he slept lastnight-- after his long tub/shower with cypress oil.


----------

